# Where Did My Pillow Case Go?



## Lon (Oct 28, 2016)

Got out of bed and took off the top & bottom sheet and two pillow cases and put them in my washing machine. Took them out when washed and put them in the dryer. When I took them out of the dryer there was only one pillow case and the two sheets. I have looked every where-----behind the machines and off to the sides, under the bed. Not stuck in the machines or stuck to the sheets. We have all had missing socks which usually stick to one of the tumblers, but a large pillow case.  DO YOU HAVE IT OR DDID MY WASHING MACHINE EAT IT?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 28, 2016)

It's with the missing socks.  They're all sitting around giggling at you, Lon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 28, 2016)

Lon, I have it. I needed one to go trick or treating on Halloween. I always used one when I was a kid. I'll return it with some treats.


----------



## Carla (Oct 28, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Lon, I have it. I needed one to go trick or treating on Halloween. I always used one when I was a kid. I'll return it with some treats.



Haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2016)

Did you look inside the other one?


----------



## Carla (Oct 28, 2016)

Once, I changed my bed and threw the others in the washer and dryer. When I removed them from the dryer, the fitted sheet was missing. I looked everywhere. How could I lose a sheet?  The next time I changed the sheets, I realized I hadn't removed the other one but put one on top of the other. Must have been in a fog that day.


----------



## jujube (Oct 28, 2016)

It has gone where the missing socks go.....into the _hozone_.


----------



## Lon (Nov 2, 2016)

I FOUND IT THIS MORNING. It was attached very flattened to my bottom sheet so that there was no bulge showing.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 2, 2016)

Life is good again Lon!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 3, 2017)

I washed my Kindle
I had been reading,fell asleep,now it's in the bed...
Got up and stripped the bed,red and black sheets,black kindle,looked for it briefly to take to the laundromat with me...
Found it when I was emptying the machine
Bought an orange 1 this time,might be easier to locate,time will tell,LOL


----------

